# This site is well confusing....



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

im new to the site and dont know if im being really dumb or this site is just too complicated or a touch of both lol

my problems are as follows:

i joined and updated my profile which is fine for me to look at but when i click on my profile once ive wrote a comment it comes up with some really random profile with pop eye as my picture sayin im an engineer from wendsbury? and that my account has been open since 2009. when really it has only been on a day? also ive uploaded a picture to both my profile and to my avatar and it still doesnt show on my profile.... im so confused??? also i am classed as a newbie, how do i progress through the bronze silver ect.... do i have to pay?? any advice would be great, i do really want to learn this forum as it looks a fantastic one however my head is fried by it all and i feel like ive got a broken account lol

thanks alot

Ad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

God knows whats going on with your account etc mate but the longer your on here, the more you post the better grade of membership you get...


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html that explains the bronze, silver and gold stuff.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

welcome m8, stick around, it's good in here, banter is good and a lot of good info.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

When the pop eye thing pops up does it still have Big-Ad as the profile name ?

All I can think is there used to be a user called Big-Ad and that the board stored his details when he deleted his account and now it thinks your him.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The issue with your profile page is being caused by the hyphen in your username.

If you would like to choose a username without the - then we can change it for you.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's an amusing thing, on tapatalk if I tap a members avvy to see their profile they are momentarily flagged as 'Banned'. Everyone is banned, even Robsta, Hax and Lorien. :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome popeye


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

How do i change my profile name or am i being well thick, cant seem to find anywhere to do it or shall i just bin this account and start again???


----------



## JTgymstuff (Dec 30, 2011)

computer illiterate


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Big-Ad said:


> How do i change my profile name or am i being well thick, cant seem to find anywhere to do it or shall i just bin this account and start again???


You could create a new account but you'll need a different email address.

Alternatively you can reply here with your new username choice and I'll change it.


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Any of these

BigAd

BigAdG

BigAd12

Hopefully this will be resolved :s lol Thanks for help


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BigAd said:


> Any of these
> 
> BigAd
> 
> ...


Changed to *BigAd*

Use this new username when logging in.


----------



## trenace-brain (Jan 29, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Changed to *BigAd*
> 
> Use this new username when logging in.


think im having the same kind of issue. any chance of deleting the line in my name ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lorian said:


> The issue with your profile page is being caused by the hyphen in your username.
> 
> If you would like to choose a username without the - then we can change it for you.


Is amazing the problems that punctuation marks seem to have over multiple software packages - this seems a repeated pattern with things over just about everything. Very weird.


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats better, brilliant that thanks alot  Also one more quiere is there an actual place you can click to veiw all your previous posts or do you need to look for them manually. As you can probably tell by now computers are not my strong point lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BigAd said:


> Thats better, brilliant that thanks alot  Also one more quiere is there an actual place you can click to veiw all your previous posts or do you need to look for them manually. As you can probably tell by now computers are not my strong point lol


If you click the *Settings* link at the top-right of the page you'll see a list of threads which you have posted in that have new replies.

Alternatively, on your profile page (which now works!) there's a link on the left called '*Find Latest Posts*'


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont listen to Lorian he has no idea how things work on this site, he is just trying to make you look silly mate pmsl X


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> dont listen to Lorian he has no idea how things work on this site, he is just trying to make you look silly mate pmsl X


Actually to be fair I think Lorian is working like an octopus right now doing eight things at once behind the scenes... am normally first in the queue to tease the boss, but right now he's doing a top job juggling a million balls :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Actually to be fair I think Lorian is working like an octopus right now doing eight things at once behind the scenes... am normally first in the queue to tease the boss, but right now he's doing a top job juggling a million balls :thumbup1:


does this site have half a million members :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> does this site have half a million members :whistling:


No, but certainly half a million silly questions :tongue:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> No, but certainly half a million silly questions :tongue:


That you somehow manage to find a serious answer to


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Breda said:


> does this site have half a million members :whistling:


you got me wondering now if its easier to juggle a million shrunken balls than a million normal sized balls :tongue:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Actually to be fair I think Lorian is working like an octopus right now doing eight things at once behind the scenes... am normally first in the queue to tease the boss, but right now he's doing a top job juggling a million balls :thumbup1:


and he has Katy at home so i will let him off. seeing as if i had her at home this site would be fcukin dead and buried due to lack of time lol !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> you got me wondering now if its easier to juggle a million shrunken balls than a million normal sized balls :tongue:


Shrunken balls would be quite fiddly so i'd say regular size balls


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

You've got some serious reps for a newbie. Nice going. You can rep me if you like


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive got serious reps??? what does this mean???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigAd said:


> Ive got serious reps??? what does this mean???


It means l repped you to give you some green bars !


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

If you look at the green bars above your avi and hover your mouse cursor over it it states that you are a glorious beacon of light. The bars increase as other users add to your reputation by clicking on the star icon at the bottom of your posts. If you check your settings tab it will show who has repped you. It is also polite to thank those that have.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> It means l repped you to give you some green bars !


Milky you big softee


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yorkie Dave said:


> Milky you big softee


Cant see someone with one bar mate, it looks sad !


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Cant see someone with one bar mate, it looks sad !


Repped


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Cheers for that milky appreciate that pal, just repped you too.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Why do you want to be called bi gad?


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

When the nice moderators have a free min to spare could you sort my profile out too

Same problem

Thanks


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

bi gad lol its Big- ad, my names adam and theres two of us in our circle of friends im 6ft 2" and 17stone, little ad is 5 10" and about 11 stone so hence the big and little, just got said years ago and stuck lol


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

BigAd said:


> Hi,
> 
> im new to the site and dont know if im being really dumb or this site is just too complicated or a touch of both lol
> 
> ...


you are an engineer from wendsbury


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BigJim said:


> When the nice moderators have a free min to spare could you sort my profile out too
> 
> Same problem
> 
> Thanks


Sure - done.


----------



## BigJim (Feb 1, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Sure - done.


Thank you


----------

